# An amazing list of actual reasons for admission into the Trans-Allegheny Lunatic Asylum from the lat



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2013)

wow [8|] I would have been locked up for life


 An amazing list of actual reasons for admission into the Trans-Allegheny Lunatic Asylum from the late 1800's.


----------



## reach44 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hmm... deranged masturbation.  [8|]


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 18, 2013)

Fell from horse in the war!! WOW that's rich!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 18, 2013)

I have at least 50 of these reasons to get in but they still don't let me in.."EXCITEMENT AS OFFICER" should be enough right there.. how times have changed..


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 18, 2013)

Novel Reading?  wtf kind of novels did they have back then?


----------



## epackage (Aug 18, 2013)

.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 19, 2013)

fighting fire. I always thought that firemen/women might be a little nuts!!


----------



## AlexD (Aug 19, 2013)

Ah, they gotta' take the fun out of everything! [sm=lol.gif]


 Not sure if it means for 30 years straight, or over time...


----------



## peejrey (Aug 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> .


 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]
 Aint that the truth


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2013)

Kicked in the head by a horse. Now that will do it []


----------



## suzanne (Aug 19, 2013)

Mental institution's must have been very crowded.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> wow [8|] I would have been locked up for life
> ...


 Did you stumble upon this looking up info on a bottle found while digging or just pure chance[8|] I found the updated list..........


----------



## ktbi (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow Rick...what was it that got to you?  Must have been *Over Taxing Mental Powers* that did you in!! Funny reading - thanks....Ron


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 19, 2013)

I cant believe privy digging is not on that list.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> I cant believe privy digging is not on that list.


 
 Back then it would have been "privy cleaners" [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The world of Face Book always has interesting stuff like this,and you don't get your paddy slapped for saying Fu@#$%^ Yo%^&* LOL 

 1890 to 2013 ? Do tell------ wow they have been storing nuts for a longggggggg  time [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2013)

"Shooting of Daughter" lol  that will git ya in []

 "Masturbation for 30 years" I'm almost committed[8D]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> "Shooting of Daughter" lol  that will git ya in []
> 
> "Masturbation for 30 years" I'm almost committed[8D]


 35 years and you get a gold watch!![8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah ..one of them that is motion-winded.. []


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 19, 2013)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## AlexD (Aug 19, 2013)




----------

